# Question about putting on wet greens.



## Tim

It rained today right before I played today. I mean it stopped and I teed off.
Question is concerning putting on wet greens.
Do greens speed up when the get wet?
I figured they would slow down alot, but all my puts just flew. 
Ideas? answers?


----------



## 373

Tim, I'm baffled. I would have thought the water on the greens would have made them slower.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Mmm, I agree with Dennis. I'd expect them to slow up. The only explanation I can think of is you, subconciously, over compensated and hit your putts too hard.


----------



## Tim

I tried to hit them harder than usual, but usual is usually to soft. I have aa real hard time getting them to the hole. So I musta WAY overcompensated.


----------



## Kabilos

Putting with your driver again? 
I did the same thing this last Sunday. Typically I'm pretty good at long puts with my buddies and shorter puts is where I under/overcompensate and either end up way short or, overshoot the hole by a good 3+ feet. 

Playing in the mist/rain/drizzle didn't help things at all, although my shots onto the green left amazing divots :cheeky4:
+1 for confidence booster there :dunno:


----------



## CraigC

Sometimes I've been surprised at how fast my putt went on a wet green. Usually that is when i did not pay enough attention to how close the green was mowed. The putt will go slower if the green is wet, but it will still be relatively fast if the green was fast anyway.


----------



## broken tee

I would think they'd slow down, BTW what did you have for breakfast?


----------



## Tim

No Breakfast. Arby's medium roast beef n cheddar for lunch.


----------



## broken tee

Might have to try it, I might get that fifty yards I'm looking for in my driver


----------

